# Shimano Bantam Curado Vs New Curado



## speechless33759 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have the older Bantam Curado (Green) and was wondering how the new one fairs? How does it cast? If you had the old one, is there a difference?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 6, 2008)

there is a difference, but its not $80 worth.  I really like the new Citica for the money.  Its basically the same as the old green Curado's and its usually about $119.  BPS has them for $119.99 with a $30 mail-in rebate right now.  $89.99 is a great price on one.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 12, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> there is a difference, but its not $80 worth.  I really like the new Citica for the money.  Its basically the same as the old green Curado's and its usually about $119.  BPS has them for $119.99 with a $30 mail-in rebate right now.  $89.99 is a great price on one.




bps is still running the sale on the new currado d's through the end of this month, selling for $200 but there is a $50 mail in rebate.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...ULAR1&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1


----------

